# Alcantara wheel issues



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

artbrunson said:


> One thing that may have hastened the balling is using leather conditioner on the wheel to break it in- bad idea. It makes the wheel feel better but also makes it shred more. I couldn't stand the dry feel of "suede" so I had no choice.


Did you realize that Alcantara isn't suede? It's a fabric. Interesting point about the leather conditioner though. Don't know what effects it has on fabrics such as Alcantara...


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

eliyale said:


> My wheel looks as bad as KU Ned's if not worse. Mine started to wear almost as soon as I got it. Since different people seem to be having different experiences with wear, I wonder if it is a manufacturing issue. I know that KU Ned and I were among the first to take deliver of ZHPs on this board. Do you think this might be a problem that has been corrected since then? I don't know, but my wheel is in a totally unacceptable condition. I'm ordering a leather M wheel soon.


I don't believe it is a manufacturing issue. I took delivery earlier than both you and KU Ned, so mine is also among the first batch production. I think it really depends on how people hold and turn the wheel, the tightness of the grip, and the condition of their hands. Also, if you often track or autoX, yours will wear faster than those who only do street driving.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

mkh said:


> IAlso, if you often track or autoX, yours will wear faster than those who only do street driving.


Good thing I do neither of these activities!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

mkh said:


> I don't believe it is a manufacturing issue. I took delivery earlier than both you and KU Ned, so mine is also among the first batch production. I think it really depends on how people hold and turn the wheel, the tightness of the grip, and the condition of their hands. Also, if you often track or autoX, yours will wear faster than those who only do street driving.


I track pretty regularly and mine's not anywhere near that worn... :dunno:


----------



## Hou330izhp (May 25, 2004)

artbrunson said:


> One thing that may have hastened the balling is using leather conditioner on the wheel to break it in- bad idea. It makes the wheel feel better but also makes it shred more.


Yeah, I don't think you should be using anything on the wheel but some water and a soft cloth. Here are the cleaning/care instructions for Alcantara:

http://www.alcantara.it/istituzionale/manutenzione_inglese.pdf


----------

